# Macerator pump plumbing



## 88927

Hi all
We have recently bought a macerator pump and I want to fit it, however it has a 1 1/2" input and the RV has a 3" output.
Can anyone suggest what I need to get to reduce one to the other please? Is there a kit? Maybe Linda or Duncan can advise :lol: :lol: 
It would be great if there is a kit available that could magically appear at Binton so I can add it to the "to do" list :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks in advance

Keith


----------



## olley

Hi keith Duncan or linda can help I expect or ABP >>>HERE<<<

But I thought they came with the connectors? you didn't nick it off another RV did you 8O think I will check to see if mine is still there. :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## damondunc

Hi Keith

You don't need a kit to increase inlet size, remove plastic housing from end of pump and cut 1 1/2" boss off with a hacksaw, hey presto your 3" wastehose should now fit directly onto pump with a jubilee clip.
NOTE; check the sizes before cutting. :wink: :wink: 

Duncan


----------



## 88927

Thanks guys
I will look at the job tomorrow in daylight before sawing anything :? :? :? 

Keith

And NO olley I bought it off eBay :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zaskar

kands said:


> Thanks guys
> I will look at the job tomorrow in daylight before sawing anything :? :? :?
> Keith
> And NO olley I bought it off eBay :lol: :lol: :lol:


Your best bet is as Duncan says. Thats what we've got. If you try and empy a black tank via a 1 1/2" hose, its virtually guaranteed you'll get a blockage in the pipe. Once the "stuff" has been through the maccerater and been mashed, it'll be fine going through 1 1/2", but not before.
Always empty your black tank first, that way you can use the grey tank to flush the system.

p.s did you get a good deal cos these things aint cheap!


----------



## beyondajoke

Hi Kieth, 

Please wash your hands after sawing....I may want to shake one of them at Binton!!! 


Regards 

Harold


----------



## 96097

'p.s did you get a good deal cos these things aint cheap!'

Hi Paul

£65 delivered, boxed and brand new. So that is Keith's pocket money spent for the next couple of months..........

Sharon

:wav:


----------



## zaskar

RockieRV said:


> 'p.s did you get a good deal cos these things aint cheap!'
> Hi Paul
> £65 delivered, boxed and brand new. So that is Keith's pocket money spent for the next couple of months..........
> Sharon


£65!!!!!!!!!!!
Adresss!
Now!
Right now
Very Right Now!!!!


----------



## 88927

Is this quick enough??????
Macerator
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## asprn

kands said:


> Is this quick enough??????
> Macerator
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Did you get the macerator fitted? And did your sawing proposition work?

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## 98452

Stupid question here   

If it's reduced from 3 inches to 1.5 inches before it get the the macerator surely it's not as effective with the bigger jobbie's?

OK come on guys let me have it both barrels


----------



## zaskar

RR said:


> Stupid question here
> If it's reduced from 3 inches to 1.5 inches before it get the the macerator surely it's not as effective with the bigger jobbie's?
> OK come on guys let me have it both barrels


Exaclty so, and believe me, if you do it, you WILL get both barrels when it DOES block up. 8O 8O 8O Urrrrrgh 8O


----------



## 88927

Hi
I am still looking for a way to connect the pump up, so no I haven't sawn the front off the pump housing because I am scared I will bu**er it up and that would be a waste (forgive the pun.....)
I have got some fittings and was thinking about adapting a cap with a 1 1/2" fitting in it to connect up to the pump but thinking about Pauls words I am now not so sure that this will work. I was thinking along the lines of using some of the "tea bags" available from Stateside Tuning, which turn everything into a slurry, which then would, hopefully, be easy to pump through a 1 1/2" flexible pipe.....
Life is full of difficult decisions isn't it?????
:lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 98452

So does the pump suck the larger bit of waste through the 1.5 inch pipe at the start side?

I say this as used most kind of chemical in my various thetford toilet waste tanks but still needed help with additional water added and swill around in the holding tank after the initial empty to empty it.


----------



## 88927

Hi John
That appears to be the design mate, but I am not so sure it is going to work efficiently..... It is why I am considering options here mate :wink: :wink: 
Don't forget that in an RV you can pump about 50 gallons of water into the black tank which should help with dilution.... Crikey what a subject when I am trying to eat some crackling that Sharon has just brought through....................

Keith


----------



## 98452

I have 2 parts books from the US and these style of pump feature in both so they must work with the 1.5 inch entry.


----------



## LC1962

No sucking lumps through a 1 1/2" inlet with one of these....... :wink:

Just thought I'd throw a spanner in the works as usual :lol:


----------



## foggyparrot

Hi Keith,

Our macerator pump's INPUT is the 3" with a bayonet that fits to a short bit o' pipe from the waste. The macerating bit (inside the pump (hence the name)), chews up all the lumpy bits and blows them out through the 1 1/2" pipe.

Allegedly, it will disgorge a lovely syrupy mixture down a hole at up to 30 metres away. I can certainly see the principal but have never had it connected and working because my 12v socket at the waste point is decidedly dead. I keep meaning to find the fault and rectify it, but somehow never quite get around to it.

Mike


----------



## olley

LC1962 said:


> No sucking lumps through a 1 1/2" inlet with one of these....... :wink:
> 
> Just thought I'd throw a spanner in the works as usual :lol:


Thats what I have, pumps out through a 1" hose, and I can assure you it will pump 30metres.

Expensive, I seem to recall no change from £250

Olley


----------



## 88927

Thanks for the replies guys...... Can we try:
A) Not telling me what I already know and try with the stuff I don't :lol: :lol: :lol: 
B) Giving me an answer that does not involve a remortgage :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I guess Duncans answer is about the right one (maybe I should wait till I see him and let him cut it.... I can blame him then if it all goes wrong :lol: :lol: :lol: )
Keep 'em coming guys, this could end up being hilarious :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962

olley said:


> Expensive, I seem to recall no change from £250
> 
> Olley


Olley...you woz robbed :lol: :lol:

Keith, you know I's just teasing :wink:


----------



## 98452

LC1962 said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expensive, I seem to recall no change from £250
> 
> Olley
> 
> 
> 
> Olley...you woz robbed :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith, you know I's just teasing :wink:
Click to expand...

Linda PM me your best'est Xmas sale price ever please








Irina this year pressie is the best ever







:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Surprise :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## 100734

As Olley says buy the 3" inch adaptor that fits on the normal outlet connect 1 1/2" pipe from 3" adaptor outlet to macerator. Job done, parts available from APB

Dave


----------



## 88927

Dantill said:


> As Olley says buy the 3" inch adaptor that fits on the normal outlet connect 1 1/2" pipe from 3" adaptor outlet to macerator. Job done, parts available from APB
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave
Thanks for the reply mate, it is this question about reducing the inlet to the pump from 3" down to 1 1/2" that is giving me so much grief to be honest.... Most commentators seem to be saying that by reducing the inlet, the pipework may get blocked (and if I am honest I can see this as a possibility...)....
I already got the bits for doing the reduction (if I go that route) from Linda at Stateside Tuning at considerably lesser prices than ABP :lol: :lol: :lol:

Maybe I will just rig up a 1 1/2" inlet system and try it, what is the worst that can happen (no, please do not answer that, I have a very good imagination guys :lol: :lol: )
Thanks again

Keith


----------



## 98452

BUMS   










I was dying to hear what would happen if it all got out of contol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927

John....
You are soooooo naughty mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## olley

Hi Keith, what ever system you end up with a word of warning, they don't like sanitary towels, not no way, as I found out the hardway, tried to free it for 15 minutes and gave up, ended up with a few turds floating in the locker. :roll: :roll: 

Still not as bad as a domestic saniflow, when they block up its **** city.

Olley


----------



## pepe

Hi Keith if you look carefully at the flojet portable you will see that although it has a 3" connection it does in fact reduce to 1 1/2". the macerator you have looks a real bargain.


----------



## 98452

good point PEPE

All it seems to have thats superior is the funnel action.


----------



## 88927

Thanks for the info Olley :tongue8:   Too much information I think......
Yep Mick, I have been having a look around at Macerators in general and it seems that a 1 1/2" inlet is very common.... Jabsco (who make very good pumps) even point out the fact that 1 1/2" input is good for dealing with "solids".....
I think I am going to try the 1 1/2" reducer route and see how we get on :lol: :lol: We may even have a "Macerator try out party" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## olley

Hi your right it does reduce, but right at that size reduction theirs a set of blades, and when the little ol **** pokes his head in there its puree time. :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## LC1962

RR said:


> Linda PM me your best'est Xmas sale price ever please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irina this year pressie is the best ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Surprise :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Sorry John, not ignoring you....been out all day.........you have PM :wink:


----------



## 98452

LC1962 said:


> RR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linda PM me your best'est Xmas sale price ever please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irina this year pressie is the best ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Surprise :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry John, not ignoring you....been out all day.........you have PM :wink:
Click to expand...

No probs Linda I have returned your PM. :wink:

Twas worth the blatant Xmas begging :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 99418

Hi keith
Have just purchased one on ebay for £49.95 + postage and am just fitting it now, I have cut the end off to the bottom of the threads and now the flange that is left is 3.5 inches so will just fit tight inside the drain pipe (can post some more details if you need them) need a bit of sealer and presto whats all the fuss about p.s. drilled 4 holes just to support it 









Thanks phill


----------



## Superk

Have been using a macerator for 3 years. Bought the reducer-adaptor kit from ABP accessories separately. On the site we are on I pump the stuff 120 feet so don't have to move the RV.


----------



## pepe

*ebay macerator*

hi all ,no need to do any cutting you can get a flexible adaptor from plumb centre a " flexcon 2 " just needs a small piece of 1 1/2 " pushfit pipe to go to the reducer from 3" outlet. take care Mick


----------



## 99418

Hi again
The only problem i have with using an adapter on top was that by the time i had the pump fitted with the adapter and mounting the pump would make the pump to low on the rv it would make it go through the bottom and hang down underneath about 12 inches and then would make it difficult to connect the pipe not to say there would be a chance of something on the road hitting it?


----------



## pepe

hi is your waste outlet not covered by a locker. mine is and i have mounted the macerator in it. it doesn't matter if it is high it is a pump. Happy macerating Mick


----------



## 88927

OK all
Thanks to some help and advice from Mick (pepe), I will (when I get round to it :lol: :lol: ) be fitting a 1 1/2" reducer into the 3" cap that I bought from Linda and connecting up to the 1 1/2" inlet on the pump by using a flexi hose. The pump etc will be mounted into a plastic box so that it can be easily removed from the drainage locker and placed on the ground, which will give me plenty of room to fit the pipe onto the existing 3" flexi outlet tube that is fitted to the fixed valve outlet connection. There is not enough room in the locker (I don't think) to fit the pipes and allow for macerator use in situ, to much pipe, not enough space :lol: So I hope that pulling the pump out of the locker and then connecting up to the 3" flexi will be good enough and give the waste a bit of a run downhill into the pump so that it has some momentum to push it into the chomping head. 
I did not fancy cutting the front of the pump, so decided to go this way instead.
I hope that I can get this done over Xmas, and it appears that I have a race on with Mick to see who gets it fitted first :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## pepe

Hi Keith what length waste pipe are you thinking of using,. one length or 2 different size lengths Regards Macerator Mick


----------



## 88927

Hi Macerator Mick :lol: :lol: 
I am going to use an adaptor to reduce down from the 3" end cap that I got from Linda so that I have a 1 1/2" hosetail. I will then use about 1 metre of 1 1/2" flexi hose to connect onto the input of the pump. This flexi will be fixed at both ends and when I need to use the macerator I will simply connect the 3" cap (with the reducer fitted) onto our existing 3" outlet flexi which will allow me to have the pump working outside the locker (at any distance up to 10 feet away as that is the current length of our dump hose) and I am hoping that this is a useable solution.... I will soon know :wink: :wink: 

Chomper Keith :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duadua

Kands what would people think if your above and below article was placed in the Community - Introductions Forum, eh?


"Hi Macerator Mick 
I am going to use an adaptor to reduce down from the 3" end cap that I got from Linda so that I have a 1 1/2" hosetail. I will then use about 1 metre of 1 1/2" flexi hose to connect onto the input of the pump. This flexi will be fixed at both ends and when I need to use the macerator I will simply connect the 3" cap (with the reducer fitted) onto our existing 3" outlet flexi which will allow me to have the pump working outside the locker (at any distance up to 10 feet away as that is the current length of our dump hose) and I am hoping that this is a useable solution.... I will soon know 

Chomper Keith"

To each his own of course, with or without the skirt and porridge.


----------



## 88927

Hi mate
I clearly do not frequent the same forums as you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith :lol:


----------



## Duadua

Don't you mate me matey!

I am beginning to know your sort and I don't like it.

I feel sorry for Linda who seems to have been caught up in all of this. 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927

Don't feel sorry for Linda...... She was the one who started it :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If Linda had macerators for under £50 I would not have all this grief and me and Macerator Mick and kuku would have a simple job an our hands, so don't you start with this sympathy bull, I know you are just trying to creep around and court favour with her to get a bit of discount :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps. Anyway I thought you were off skiing, or was that hill walking :lol: ??


----------



## Duadua

Oh Yes?

You've dragged Kuku into this as well have you?

You should be reported.

.....

27th for skiing :lol: / hill walking  .


----------



## 88927

Duadua said:


> Oh Yes?
> 
> You've dragged Kuku into this as well have you?
> 
> You should be reported.
> 
> .....
> 
> 27th for skiing :lol: / hill walking  .


Go on then........ Dare ya :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## pepe

Hi Keith i meant what length 1" waste will you carry with you. M Mick


----------



## 88927

Oops  Sorry.........
I hadn't really thought about it to much Mick, but I guess that it will not be more than 30 feet or so... Depends what length I can get for not too much money, also concerned about the amount of space it will take up in the locker, so I will have to give some thought to it I guess....

Keith


----------



## olley

Hi Keith, Duncan does 1" layflat, 30' wouldn't take up much room.

Olley


----------



## 88927

Thanks Olley, :lol: :lol: 

DUNCAN..................................


Keith


----------



## 99418

Hi all
Can we not upset linda as i need some more thinks from her this rv's costing a bloody fortune lol. Lucky she doesn't know me but she does some good deals, pitty she has to go all the way to usa to get it (good holiday though we pay for a days shopping and she gets two weeks in the sun) dont seem right somehow 

Hi Linda only joking P.s will get in touch when you get home from another holiday


----------



## 88927

kuku said:


> Hi all
> Can we not upset linda as i need some more thinks from her this rv's costing a bloody fortune lol. Lucky she doesn't know me but she does some good deals, pitty she has to go all the way to usa to get it (good holiday though we pay for a days shopping and she gets two weeks in the sun) dont seem right somehow
> 
> Hi Linda only joking P.s will get in touch when you get home from another holiday


Hi kuku
I think after those comments you will be on a special (+19%) pricing structure with Linda.....
Hope you are having a well earned rest Linda, and please don't forget my shopping list that I sent you...... :wink: :wink:

Keith


----------



## 91645

I wish to throw in the pump I use :
a "pumpmax" made by: www.hubimax.de.
Unfortunately this site is being reconstructed so you cannot check the price at the moment unless you call: maybe they speak english. The pump is doing what it is supposed to do : it is a centrifugal type ( with impeller) and a rotating device that chops whatever enters the pump. The only problem I had was the tube. I used the pump also in the winter and the tube cracked because of the low temperature: in the future I will order a rubber 1 inch tube in the US made by Goodyear.


----------



## 98452

I got mine from Linda and did good deal. (She is in busines and come a long way from US)

I had new parts nicked from my RV during shipping so glad I didn't have one on board as well)

I intend to power my from a 12 volt work station (car jumper station)


----------



## Superk

I have had others tell me that a flat hose may not work as well. The 100 feet tubing I use came from water gardening direct http://www.watergardeningdirect.com/index.htm - great value - the same as used in ornamental ponds.


----------



## LC1962

kands said:


> Hi kuku
> I think after those comments you will be on a special (+19%) pricing structure with Linda.....
> Hope you are having a well earned rest Linda, and please don't forget my shopping list that I sent you...... :wink: :wink:
> 
> Keith


Now which list would that be Keith?

I thought about some of Jamaica's finest home grown but I wouldn't have got it through customs without landing myself with an extended holiday.

No 1500 mile purchasing outings this trip......
The only thing I went shopping for this time was a suntan and a couple of teeshirts :wink:

Happy New Year all....

Hey Keith...how about a **** crunching party ?? You could run a competition...."how far can you pump yours"


----------



## 97993

I Like it Linda , however we would have to restrict it to RVs Only so as to prevent, Jock and Vic taking part, these two retired Firemen have access to some serious pumps and could make us all look very silly :lol: :wink: 
Welcome Home I just know they were the word you longed to hear whilst in the Sunny Carabian :lol: 
Geo


----------

